# Nombre de photos pour ma configuration



## Jura39 (1 Juin 2019)

Bonsoir,

Mon iPhone et mon Mac ont les réglages suivants, j'aimerais savoir de combien d'espace de stockage je dispose sur mes deux appareils pour le stockage de mes photos .


----------



## guytoon48 (2 Juin 2019)

Bonjour,
Photos iCloud est activé; un compte « standard » est limité à 5 Go.
Si tu persistes dans ce réglage, il faudra vite augmenter le stockage et passer à 50 Go (0,99€/mois) car les sauvegardes et la bibliothèque photos va vite grignoter l’espace!
Si tu ne désires pas passer sur un stockage payant, il faut décocher « photos iCloud » et activer « flux de photos »
Attention aux restrictions concernant ce dernier.
https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT201317


----------



## Jura39 (2 Juin 2019)

guytoon48 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Photos iCloud est activé; un compte « standard » est limité à 5 Go.
> Si tu persistes dans ce réglage, il faudra vite augmenter le stockage et passer à 50 Go (0,99€/mois) car les sauvegardes et la bibliothèque photos va vite grignoter l’espace!
> Si tu ne désires pas passer sur un stockage payant, il faut décocher « photos iCloud » et activer « flux de photos »
> ...


Sur le flux des photos , j'aurais pas le même résultat qu'avec iCloud ?


----------



## guytoon48 (2 Juin 2019)

Flux de photos ne conserve que 1000 photos sur un certain laps de temps, la 1001 ième remplaçant la plus ancien. Bien lire le lien donné.


----------



## Jura39 (2 Juin 2019)

Avec ma configuration , je suis a 1011 photos


----------



## Deleted member 1108206 (4 Juin 2019)

Bonjour,
J'ai opté pour une configuration différente, je laisse iCloud et ses 5 Go aux sauvegardes et synchros iOS et Apps et pour les photos, j'ai choisis Google Photos avec 15 Go.


----------



## Jura39 (4 Juin 2019)

Diablo76 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> J'ai opté pour une configuration différente, je laisse iCloud et ses 5 Go aux sauvegardes et synchros iOS et Apps et pour les photos, j'ai choisis Google Photos avec 15 Go.


C'est quoi Google ?


----------



## guytoon48 (4 Juin 2019)

Google est "l'outil" qui t'aurait éviter une question très basique.


----------



## Jura39 (4 Juin 2019)

guytoon48 a dit:


> Google est "l'outil" qui t'aurait éviter une question très basique.


Je ne suis pas un grand adepte de Google


----------



## litobar71 (5 Juin 2019)

citation du sage Lao Tseu:
_« Tu peux vivre sans Google, mais Google ne peut vivre sans Toi. »_


----------



## Jura39 (5 Juin 2019)

litobar71 a dit:


> citation du sage Lao Tseu:
> _« Tu peux vivre sans Google, mais Google ne peut vivre sans Toi. »_


Donc , j'ai pas le choix ?


----------



## Deleted member 1108206 (5 Juin 2019)

litobar71 a dit:


> citation du sage Lao Tseu:
> _« Tu peux vivre sans Google, mais Google ne peut vivre sans Toi. »_



Comme tout le GAFA 



Jura39 a dit:


> Donc , j'ai pas le choix ?



Si bien-sur, moi j'ai fait ce choix car Google, n'en est pas à son coup d'essai pour la gestion image sur ordi et web avec Picassa (2002-2016) qui maintenant est devenu Google Photos


----------



## pepeye66 (5 Juin 2019)

15 Go gratuits (et nous pourrions discuter de cette gratuité !) c'est peu malgré tout (J'ai plus de 250 Go de photos que je gère en local). j'ai pris la décision de souscrire aux 50 Go d’Apple pour 1€/mois.
ça me rassure un peu plus que de stocker mes photos chez Google et ce n'est pas trop cher.
Pour les photos que je veux partager j'utilise les "Albums partagés" chez Apple.
https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT202786
Les 50 Go souscrits me permettent 30 Go pour ces albums.


----------



## Deleted member 1108206 (5 Juin 2019)

pepeye66 a dit:


> 15 Go gratuits (et nous pourrions discuter de cette gratuité !)


Rien n'est gratuit en ce bas monde... , je ne gère pas autant de photos que toi ni en local ni sur le Cloud et c'est bien pour ça que je précise que @Jura39 a le choix de souscrire comme toi à un abonnement 50 Go (le prix est plus que raisonnable) ou de trouver une alternative, en aucun cas je n'impose ma solution.


----------



## Jura39 (5 Juin 2019)

Pour ma part , L'espace photo est le même dans l'iPhone que dans le Mac ?


----------



## pepeye66 (5 Juin 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Pour ma part , L'espace photo est le même dans l'iPhone que dans le Mac ?


Peut-être ne transfères tu pas sur ton MAC des photos issues d'un APN (autre que ton iphone) ?


----------



## guytoon48 (5 Juin 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Pour ma part , L'espace photo est le même dans l'iPhone que dans le Mac ?


Bonjour,
Evidemment puisqu'il s'agit d'une synchronisation!! pour laquelle tu n'as pas demandé l'optimisation de l'espace sur le Mac (cf à l'illustration du premier post)


----------



## Jura39 (5 Juin 2019)

J'ai 2.2 Go d'utilisé


----------



## Jura39 (5 Juin 2019)

Ce que j'aimerais , c'est pouvoir vider iCloud et garder mes photos sur mon iPhone , vider le mac ne me gêne pas .
Et que toutes mes nouvelles photos reviennent sur iCloud jusqu'au prochain transfert et transfert de mon mac a mon disque dur.
Cette manip est possible ?


----------



## Jura39 (7 Juin 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ce que j'aimerais , c'est pouvoir vider iCloud et garder mes photos sur mon iPhone , vider le mac ne me gêne pas .
> Et que toutes mes nouvelles photos reviennent sur iCloud jusqu'au prochain transfert et transfert de mon mac a mon disque dur.
> Cette manip est possible ?


Pas de solution?


----------



## guytoon48 (7 Juin 2019)

Incompréhensible...


----------



## Jura39 (7 Juin 2019)

guytoon48 a dit:


> Incompréhensible...


Pardon ?


----------



## pepeye66 (7 Juin 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Pardon ?


Ben le monsieur dis qu'il ne comprend pas....et moi non plus. ;(


----------



## Jura39 (7 Juin 2019)

Je voudrais avoir toutes mes photos sur mon iPhone , sans peux être passer par iCloud , juste avec la mémoire de l'iPhone , idem pour le Mac


----------



## guytoon48 (8 Juin 2019)

https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT205743


----------



## iBaby (8 Juin 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ce que j'aimerais , c'est pouvoir vider iCloud et garder mes photos sur mon iPhone , vider le mac ne me gêne pas .
> Et que toutes mes nouvelles photos reviennent sur iCloud jusqu'au prochain transfert et transfert de mon mac a mon disque dur.
> Cette manip est possible ?



Bonjour. Moi, par exemple, je n’ai pas compris le sens de ta question.[emoji53] Mais si je peux t’aider ce serait avec plaisir.


----------



## Jura39 (8 Juin 2019)

iBaby a dit:


> Bonjour. Moi, par exemple, je n’ai pas compris le sens de ta question.[emoji53] Mais si je peux t’aider ce serait avec plaisir.


Comment stocker les photos sur sur iPhone et Mac sans utiliser iCloud


----------



## Powerdom (8 Juin 2019)

un cable USB et désactiver iCloud


----------



## Jura39 (8 Juin 2019)

Powerdom a dit:


> un cable USB et désactiver iCloud


Pas moyen de les transférer de l'iPhone sur le mac par iCloud et ensuite  de les garder sur le mac en les supprimant de iCloud 
Je sais je suis pas simple


----------



## pepeye66 (8 Juin 2019)

En fait tu ne transfères pas: tu connectes. Quand tu prends des photos avec ton iphone elles sont stockées dans icloud. iCloud reste le seul endroit où sont stockées tes photos et tu peux les retrouver sur ton Mac et sur tes i-devices. Si tu fermes iCloud sur un de tes appareils tu ne pourras plus voir les photos sur cet appareil; si tu re-valides iCloud sur ce même appareil, alors tu pourras à nouveau visionner les photos sur cet appareil.


----------

